# Latest date beyond the norm in your area to plant corn



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So...just barely got the majority of the fertilizer spread on what will be going to corn this year and it's been getting wet since then. Have already planted the majority of the ground that was dry, but now waiting for everything else to dry out.

The earlier the better of course, but we're not uncomfortable planting corn to the end of May, have planted as late as June 10th before but that was only one field that the beef cows were on. Was waiting for the pastures to dry out a little more before taking the cows off the row crop ground and turning em loose on the pastures.

What's you're normal date for liking to be finished with planting corn and what's the latest date you've ever planted corn while ending up with reasonable yields?


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Very interested to see folk's replies to this question.
We generally don't plant much corn so dont have the equipment. I decided to bring it into the rotation straight after hay to make best use of our poultry manure and because of the decent commodity prices. Now starting to wonder how wise this decision was. I am sitting on 50 acres of unplanted ground that has had another 3 inches of rain over last weekend with no good drying weather in the forecast. 
Also unsure how high on the custom guys priority list I am even when the weather does straighten around.
If commodity prices stay reasonable I may consider asking a neigbour or two to come in on a used 6 row for next year. Hate being in this situation!!


----------

